# Winter Blues



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you for the wonderful light hummer that makes up this forum. I had an accident a week ago and was kicked by a 800lb steer. He caught both legs and bruised my up pretty bad. Then 4 days later I took a fall on the ice. Nothing broken thank goodness. But I have had a lot of time to set and look at the gray sky and gloomy days we have had. It has sure helped to read this forum. I also have been looking at the calender and planning camping trips. I am looking forward to groundhog day. That means that we only have about 6 weeks of winter to wait to load the camper. Just looking for that little light at the end of the tunnel. Hope it gets here quick. Oh by the way the steer has a new home. He now will reside in my freezer.







Don't want to take another chance with him. I missed 3 days of work because of him. Have a good day all.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Holy cow! No pun intended









That seriously must have hurt! I've been kicked and stepped on by horses and I know how you must be feeling...I once had the perfect shape of a horseshoe on my leg









Hope the gloomy skies clear and your aches and pains subside soon









Enjoy those steaks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, none of us will cross you!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> I just wanted to say thank you for the wonderful light hummer that makes up this forum. I had an accident a week ago and was kicked by a 800lb steer. He caught both legs and bruised my up pretty bad. Then 4 days later I took a fall on the ice. Nothing broken thank goodness.


 WOW!!! Having been kicked by horses - 1500# ANGRY horses - MANY, MANY times - I, too, have some idea just how deep and painful those bruises can be. They tell me that actual breaks hurt less and heal faster











> But I have had a lot of time to set and look at the gray sky and gloomy days we have had. It has sure helped to read this forum.


 The therapy-level is rather incerdible, isn't it? Holds 'cabin fever' at bay, provides a connection to that outside world that we sooooo take for granted, and just, simply provides a laugh when you least expect it!!! Yesssssiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! OB.com should be pinned at the top of every list of alternative medicines...no matter the ailment!!!

Sure hope YOU'RE up and kicking again real soon! In the meantime, enjoy your steak!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> He caught both legs and bruised my up pretty bad.


This would hurt, no matter where he kicked you. But I'm still trying to figure out where your "up" is located.









Sorry - I couldn't resist.









Hope you heal up soon and get past this L-O-N-G winter season. I like winter, until New Years is past, and then IU'm ready for spring!

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

fourwalls,
Been there done that, our bull took the same trip, and as soon as the weather breaks, slap a little hunk o' him on the grill, and YOU will feel better than you can imagine!! and a little jack daniels #7 BBQ sauce sweetens the whole deal!!








Ember


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not sure about that story. Sounds like a lotta bull to me......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok, none of us will cross you!!!


LOL...that is what I was thinking too.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a update on the steer. Revenge can be real tasty. Legs are healed and beef is great.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just wanted to say thank you for the wonderful light hummer that makes up this forum


I agree. You won't get a bum steer, here!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

fourwalls said:


> Just a update on the steer. Revenge can be real tasty. Legs are healed and beef is great.


Glad to hear you are doing well, and eating well too!!








take care,
Ember


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Gosh, Wonder why he kicked you, was he a MAD COW?









Take heart, you'll heal much faster than he will.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

If you have any more cattle out in the pasture, I'd suggest having a bite to eat among the rest in order to set a good example









Just my $.02









Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I'm not sure about that story. Sounds like a lotta bull to me......


GGGRRROOOOAAAANNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> If you have any more cattle out in the pasture, I'd suggest having a bite to eat among the rest in order to set a good example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...


----------

